# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  حذف حساب جوجل infinix hot 10 x688b

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  حذف حساب جوجل و عمل ضبط مصنع عن طريق sp flash tool.  <span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Almarai, &quot;segoe ui&quot;, &quot;Open Sans&quot;, &quot;Helvetica Neue&quot;, Helvetica; font-size: 18px; text-align: center;">
  :Cool:

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

